# Recipes for aged cheese



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I am searching high and low for some direction. I'm wanting to make aged cheese from raw goat milk as I cannot sell it legally unless it's been aged 60 days in NC. I can make chevre all day long but that's not helping much. 

Any ideas where to look for resources? 

Thanks!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

what sort of aged cheese do you want to make?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I was hoping to make any of those that you drain in the plastic mold then set in a cheese cave while the bloomy rind takes over and makes a tasty tangy string flavor. I want to use my goats raw milk-but want it to be semi-soft cheese.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

something like this?

http://www.cheesemaking.com/StMaure.html

recipe is on the page


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

That looks so interesting ! Thanks ! 

What I've seen around here are several goat dairies that have their own recipes for semi-soft cheese and they are all different. Like some use ash to coat the cheese and I'm sure others use different cultures. I understand them not wanting to share their recipes, I just don't know where they get their ideas! While I do want to try my hand at blue cheese and other standard stuff, I also want to come up with some different flavors that I might make my own. Does that make sense?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

completely
I'll look at my cheese book library to see what has nice recipes for what you are looking to do and will post a list tomorrow...time to go fix dinner


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

<3 

Thank you ! Enjoy your dinner.


----------

